# Viper 791xv remote will not start car



## tj85042 (Jan 25, 2013)

I recently ordered a new remote (479v) to replace the original (same model). The new remote seems to work except the remote start. When i try to remotely start the car, it starts then dies immediately. A few seconds later it tries again but the same thing happens. Even though the original remote has a broken screen, broken solder joint for the battery and is taped together it can still remotely start the car. I would assume since the original remote can start the car the "Brain" of the system is ok. I'm not sure how to get the new remote to work properly.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

tj85042 said:


> I recently ordered a new remote (479v) to replace the original (same model). The new remote seems to work except the remote start. When i try to remotely start the car, it starts then dies immediately. A few seconds later it tries again but the same thing happens. Even though the original remote has a broken screen, broken solder joint for the battery and is taped together it can still remotely start the car. I would assume since the original remote can start the car the "Brain" of the system is ok. I'm not sure how to get the new remote to work properly.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


 If one works they both should work, how ever if something on the auto has changed the remote starter needs to be checked.


----------

